# BBPs'....uhhh...Lil Grow?!?



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

Decided to try and squeeze in another lil grow before shut down. The strains are BlueMysticxPurpleWidow(in the 16 0z cups and one in the big bag) and 2 plants from the NV indoor mix pack. I'VE BEEN GIVING NUTES SINCE THEY POPPED SOIL:hubba:. I just make sure and use things with directions for seedlings and germination. I've been feeding them Liquid Karma, Hygrozyme and, get this, liquid chlorophyl(3 ml a gal). They seem to like it. The BMxPW are 15 days old and the mystery pot is 20 days old. First pic is a group shot. Second is a shot of the BMxPW. Third is a shot of the mystery bud. Fourth is a pic of the 3 BMxPWs in 16 oz cups, which will be transplanted into 1 gal bags on day 30 or when sex shows, whichever comes 1st. Thanks for stopping by. Btw, the black ovals in my 1 of my cups and 1 of my bags are magnets(just experimenting).


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey BBP!

You just can't stand it, can ya?  You will be growing until the day you move.  LOL.

Those babies sure look good.  Your white widow clone grow journal is fantastic.  Something tells me you...uhhh.... like to grow weed!

Good luck dude.  Glad to see another one of yours.  I always learn something.

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2007)

> You just can't stand it, can ya?


Lol...you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, out of 4 PWxBM I have 3 females. I executed the male. Cool, preflowers at like 3 weeks in flower from seed. My 2 mixed pack beans are still undetermined. Stay tuned.


----------



## jash (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice plants as always BBP,seems everything works fine 4you,even w. nutes from start they r looking very green and healthy! i tried to give mine some nutes from  at early stages but after 2nd feeding i got some nute burn, good luck on this grow even if you dont need it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> i tried to give mine some nutes from at early stages but after 2nd feeding i got some nute burn


I try to keep my ph higher when they are younger, 6.6-6.8. Ime, they can take a lot more punishment and nutes without burn with a higher ph as seedlings. May be total hogwash though. Remember...i'm a lil crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Well, out of 4 PWxBM I have 3 females. I executed the male. Cool, preflowers at like 3 weeks in flower from seed. My 2 mixed pack beans are still undetermined. Stay tuned.


 
Hey BBP!  Help me help myself......  What is your light schedule?  Did you start 12/12 from seed?  Do I understand that you have fem preflowers 3 weeks from seed germ?  What's the scoop?

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2007)

> What is your light schedule?


13/11, 13 on, 11 off.





> Did you start 12/12 from seed?


yes.





> Do I understand that you have fem preflowers 3 weeks from seed germ?


19 days to be exact!


----------



## jash (Oct 22, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> 13/11, 13 on, 11 off.yes.19 days to be exact!


 so it really doesnt matter if lights on for more than 12h BBP?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 22, 2007)

> so it really doesnt matter if lights on for more than 12h BBP?


Not ime.


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 22, 2007)

I've not experienced this myself but I have read in Cervante's book that plants will preflower earlier with less daylight.  So, according to what he wrote, using a 24/0 light cycle it will take longer to sex the plant then a 16/8 cycle or a 14/10 cycle.  I don't have the book on me but I think he talked about a matter of 2-3 weeks difference.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2007)

I AM NOT impressed with the liquid light. It says 3 or 4 days and you should see improvement. Plant seems to be growing at the same rate as the others with a lil added burn or ph prob(liquid light mix is like 2). The 3 females were 2 of the indy dom pheno and the ind/sat pheno:hubba: so i'm happy I get to see which is the best. 1st pic is a group shot. 2nd pic is the liquid light experiment after a treatment, ind dom. 3rd is the ind/sat. 4th is the other ind dom topped.


----------



## dankbud420 (Oct 23, 2007)

u grow some of the best looking bud i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!! if u dont mind me asking what kind of nutes to u use?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2007)

Neptunes Harvest


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 23, 2007)

:holysheep:  :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG:holysheep:!!! These are growing FAST!!! Just look at how green they are. I usually have some problem everytime about this stage. I'm still giving them the liquid karma, earth juice and liquid chlorophyll. I've also started snapping stems again. I think i'm going to give them a lil veg nutes next watering. I sexed them all just for the hell of it...I had some MHxLAC pollen left over:hubba:. Look how different the one in the middle looks(3rd pic). She's more petite, darker with shorter leaves than the other 2. She's topped also. Well, on to the pics(btw, no more huge pics...well....for the most part). Oh yeah...Liquid Light...sux BAD!!!!!!! The middle sized one is the LL subject. No super growth. They'd probably say "You have to use it with our gold line nutes"...lol.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

More pygmies!!!! there looking good bomb. you started these on 12/12?? i found out in 3days my purp waz a lady. Good luck with the grow. It aint like you need it. You always do well


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

lol you midgets are lookin good bro, keep er green


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*Whats up BBP. The little ladies are really starting to grow fast and they are looking great. :aok: GREEN MOJO for the ladies.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 2, 2007)

These girls are growing FAST. I think it's the sativa showing. I pruned them last night, all with different methods:hubba:. No lst this time. Pic 1 n 2-group shot, PWxBM in a row, indoor mix in the back. Pics 3 n 4-the liquid light PWxBM, nothing special. Pics 5 n 6-the biggest PWxBM. Pics 7 n 8-The topped more ind looking PWxBM. Pic 9-Indoor mix lady.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hey there BBP!!  What a great looking 'lil grow' ya got going there!!     Beautiful plants!!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*Whats going on BBP. May i say the ladies are coming right along and looking great. :aok:  Man do they grow fast once they get started. One day they are little babies and the next thing ya know they are young ladies.   Keep up the great work you growing machine.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2007)

The dang PWxBMs are getting tall. Must be that sativa showing. I put a heat pad under my babies a few days ago and they showed me their appreciation by stretching:hitchair:. Oh, well...bigger plants, more bud...hopefully.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2007)

*Everything is looking great BBP. Why did you put a heating pad under them? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2007)

> Why did you put a heating pad under them?


To keep the root zone warm. I have it set on a timer...hour on/hour off.


----------



## ljjr (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good bbp..as always...is there a noticeable difference with the heating pad?   i never thought about using one during my grows  learn something new everyday.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2007)

> is there a noticeable difference with the heating pad?


Really...I can't tell. All of them are on it but they are just as happy as when I wasn't using it. I read somewhere that keeping your root zone at 75 degrees f was good for plants. I'm not sure how warm it gets the soil but it's warmer definitely. 75...idk.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 6, 2007)

there looking great BBP.  waiting to see them nice buds you always produce


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 10, 2007)

These ladies are getting HUGE:holysheep:!!! My tallest one is almost 3 ft tall!!! The sativa is showing it's ugly self:hairpull:. My 250w is about 7,8 inches from the top so I know it's not stretching for light. The one I topped is showing signs of purple but not enough for me to get a good shot of the color. My indoor mix ind is flowering SUPER slow. No smell from yet but i'm hoping for something fruity...that would be nice. Gave them a lil Neptunes Harvest, Liquid Karma and chlorophyll today.


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 10, 2007)

Just got caught up on your grow.  Looking good man!  Keep it up.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 13, 2007)

On the liquid light did you use the other stuff you mix with it? I just wondered cause I bought some for my next all mixed auto flower grow. The hydro store lady told me you must add one other product they sell togather with it or it won't work.  I hope i didn't waste a bunch of $$. My wife made me down size my grow room so i am waiting on 20 Lowryder#2, 20 Lowryder x Master Kush, and 20 Masterlow x Blueberry (DJ Short) got a good deal on 60. Gonna try and do some of my own seeds out of this. Thats why I bought the Liquid light when I was shoping for a few things I needed to start my next grow. I am a sucker when they tell me that something works well. Guess i will see for myself. JUST WONDERED IF YOU MIXED LQ WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN WATER. The stuff she sold me is in wifes car or I would name it .Cant think good now
 THANKS
*YOU GOT ANOTHER GREAT LOOKEN GROW!!*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2007)

> JUST WONDERED IF YOU MIXED LQ WITH ANYTHING OTHER THAN WATER.


Yes, I used a wetting agent with it. The other product they recommend using it with is penetrator...a wetting agent.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

your grow is lookin very good bbp nice and green hope all remains well


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Beautiful ladies you've got there, BBP!!  Love the look of those flowers!! You certainly do good work!! :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 13, 2007)

Another great grow by BBP. there looking good, keep it that way buddy. How long do the have to go. my lone lady is a couple week behind you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 14, 2007)

> How long do the have to go


I guess around a month. I really couldn't tell you though. I just let them grow until they look ripe.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 14, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yes, The other product they recommend using it with is penetrator...a wetting agent.


 
The penetrator is what was sold to me also. I was told to use both, mix in a sprayer and coat the plants good 2 X's a week, and to make sure I raised the lighting @ least 2 feet above plants until they dry. Sounds like a real pain in the butt. Sure wish I would seen your journal befor I bought it. Maybe it will help on my auto shorties just have to wait and see !!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm so glad I started these on flower from seed. They are very large still. Almost too large:holysheep:. My indoor mix indica isn't flowering too well. I gave it a strong dose of flower nutes today so hopefully it picks up. On to the pics. Pics 1-4, group shots. The 4th is focused on my biggest which seems to have a def...i'm guessing it's ph related because I over done it with some diatomaceous earth and have been feeding with 6.5. I gave her some 6.0 water today. We'll see if it helps. Pics 5-9, my purple plant:hubba:. You may be able to see it in the last pic but it's hard for 2 reasons...bad photography and the buds are small. Next update they should be showing clear.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow they are looking great. Those ladies are going to give you some fantastic bud. Nice work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 17, 2007)

The PWxAK48 is 18 days into flower and the WR is 10 days in. The PWxAKs are in red cups and the one blue cup up front, there are 5(one isn't pictured, under leds). Thw WRs are in the blue cups, there are four. My PWxAKs are all mutants. I pictured the worse one...doesn't even look cannabis. Wonder if this is a pheno or just an abboration? I'm going to cross her with something to see if her offspring or his offspring produce these leaves.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey what's up bbp, Those tress are looking very nice bro. Can't wait to see them EXPLODE!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2007)

* Everything is looking great BBP. :aok: Just stopped in and i see you got all kinda things going on you growing fool.   Great job mang, great job.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2007)

Color has come out wonderfully on this one. I'll post pics of them all later...my batteries in my cam died. Heres the purp!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 21, 2007)

There looking really good Bomb how long you got till harvest?? I'll be settled into my new house soon got the grow room all clean waiting for plants and light. Keep them ladies looking good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2007)

> how long you got till harvest??


Really, i'm not sure since I flowered from seed. I'd say around another month. Hopefully I can be puffin purple for christmas.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2007)

*Very nice BBP. Gotta love the color PURPLE. Grant it the color doesn't make the bud any better but it sure does make it look good don't it.   Can't wait to see her when she's finished. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2007)

> Grant it the color doesn't make the bud any better


Hopefully it won't make it any worse either.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 21, 2007)

those look so small compared to ur previous grows,  still looks delicious though, great job homie, id say keep up the good work but i konw u will with out saying it

so instead


share the wealth and FIRE IT UP

KT


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 21, 2007)

*Look at what you grew, BBP!!!!  :hubba:   Beautiful purple buds...very nice!!    So glad to see you have some purple going there... :aok:*


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 23, 2007)

Yo BBP,
  I was gonna ask you how you are doing, but I see you still got your thing going. Damn you are a grower that ought to be somewhere in the world where you could grow with complete atonomy. If you had this I swear to the Almighty I would be there also,(dibs on the couch) LOL
  Sorry I have been gone for so long, really have missed you and have missed your grows. I hope to be more attentive to everyone a lot more often.
  Your Babies are so very pretty, I've been just drinking up how sweet they really look. 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking very nice...very nice.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

hey what r the temps you got on her? i heard from an old hippie somewhere that if u drop the temps last 2 weeks by atleast 15 degree's it will induce a deeper purpling and it will also induce trich formation, trying to lock in moisture before its too late!!!
i finally ran out of weed till christmas  this suxs, i cant wait for my basement w00t, i'll never run out.

Dc


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

> hey what r the temps you got on her?


Temps are 75 when the lights are on, 65 when they are off. The purple in this girl is natural or genetic not environmentally induced.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

Look at the size of these chicks:holysheep:!!! The sat is def showing herself in these. I'm so elated about the purple one...she's a beaut:hubba:!!! My indica isn't flowering too well, very slow. I might switch to 12/12 tonight and see if that helps. Pic 1 and 2: group shot, last one with a gal jug in it for scale. Pics 3 and 4 are the purp. Pic 5 is a shot of the biggest girl. Pic 6 is a shot of her slightly smaller twin. Pic 7 is the purp and the indica.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

all your doing by this is promoting that characteristic of its genetic coding, not environmentally enducing.


Dc


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

> all your doing by this is promoting that characteristic of its genetic coding, not environmentally enducing.


Actually, if color comes out from cold temps it's causing some sort of def, not promoting any genetics. If you have a real purple strain then it should turn no matter what.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

aye your forgeting one thing, where's the indica plant originated? colder higher temps, if iam not mistaken


Edit: iam lookin for more info on this cuz this actually makes me wonder. plus iam lookin for origins of cannabis indica


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking good Bombud....

Whatcha gonna do come moving time?  Chop them all, ready or not?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

> where's the indica plant originated? colder higher temps, if iam not mistaken


I'm not following you here. 





> Whatcha gonna do come moving time? Chop them all, ready or not?


My landlord is a ******. I don't have to move now but we're buying a house in a few months...these should be done.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

well if iam not mistaken, the indica side of cannabis came from malasia some where in the mountains, i believe i read that somewhere, dunno


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

> the indica side of cannabis came from malasia some where in the mountains, i believe i read that somewhere, dunno


Correct me if i'm wrong but are you saying that lower temps won't cause a def? I'm just not sure where you're going with this. Thought we were talkin purple weed, not indicas. You may be right about the origin of ind cause I don't have a clue where sat or ind came from...I just like to grow them, smell them, touch them and smoke them.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hey there BBP, Love your girls!!  They are looking beautiful!!*


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

nvm, found the info i was lookin 4 and suffice it to say, the hippy didnt know sh*t lol


Dc


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm curious about your light schedule, 13 on and 11 off from seed.  In terms of growth, yield, etc. how does that differ from 12/12?  Does it shorten or lengthen flower time?  

I'm a big fan of your grows and I've learned a lot just following your GJ's and if you've got some time to explain the 13/11 a little bit that would be great.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2007)

:confused2:...Really i'm just doing it for fun. I don't know if it will shorten or lengthen flower time. I've switched them to 12/12 now because my Indica wasn't flowering fast at all under 13/11 so i'm assuming it lengthens flower. I may be wrong though. I know more light equals more bud though.





			
				audix2359 said:
			
		

> I'm curious about your light schedule, 13 on and 11 off from seed.  In terms of growth, yield, etc. how does that differ from 12/12?  Does it shorten or lengthen flower time?
> 
> I'm a big fan of your grows and I've learned a lot just following your GJ's and if you've got some time to explain the 13/11 a little bit that would be great.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

Any pic updates BBP. O yea I loved that hashberry plant you grew, I loved it so much I printed a copy to put on my wall with my favorite plant pics
Dro:cool2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2007)

> Any pic updates BBP.


Few more days. Sorry, i've been INCREDIBLY busy.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around much. The ladies are doing good except my tallest one is having an overdose from too much diatomaceous earth. Oh well, live and learn. My indica, which is 5 days older than the PWxBM is just now starting to flower good. On to the pics. Pics 1 & 2 are the indica, barely budding at 63 days. Pics 3 & 4 are of my smallest green PWxBM. Pics 5, 6 & 7 are of my tallest PWxBM(the last pic shows the damage from the DE). The last pics are of the PURP:hubba:!


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 29, 2007)

Those PWxBM are crazy-tall for being 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks good and Green


----------



## jash (Nov 30, 2007)

looking great bomb!:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 30, 2007)

you got some wicked nice plants there, bro!!! nice


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 30, 2007)

*Looking real good, BBP!!!  I'm surprised that diatomaceous earth would do that kind of damage???  Looks like it will be fine, though.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Everything looks great BBP. :aok: *


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow nice plants you got going on there


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 30, 2007)

> Those PWxBM are crazy-tall for being 12/12 from seed.


Yes, they are.


----------

